
Toyota opens up 24,000 hybrid car patents to other automakers - Elof
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/3/18293649/toyota-hybrid-car-patents-automakers-royalty-free
======
aurizon
Hybrids are dead, nothing will save them - the more who assemble and build
hybrids, the more money will be lost. Annual battery advances over the past 10
years, coupled with flat lined IC engine advances assure this. That said,
there are a few special cases where the ability to switch fuels is an asset -
very few...

